
Final Cut: Library for creating terminal applications with text-based widgets - Crinus
https://github.com/gansm/finalcut
======
Crinus
I saw this on /r/linux and was impressed that you can create applications that
do not look out of a 70's terminal :-P. Not a fan of C++ (though could be
worse), but if nothing else it looks pretty (yes, i like that faux-win3.1
aesthetic :-P).

